# كيف تستعد للتعامل مع الخلافات الزوجية؟



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

منقول​

كيف تستعد للتعامل مع الخلافات الزوجية؟​​
كيف نتحدث عن الخلافات الزوجية لشباب مخطوبين، بينما لا يزالون فى أول الطريق، منفتحين على الحياة، يحلمون بحياة زوجية سعيدة وردية اللون؟! ولكن من الواقعية الشديدة أن نُعد المخطوبين للخلافات الزوجية، لأن الخلافات واقع لابد منه، علينا أن نقبله00 لذلك، سنحاول أن نلقى الضوء على كيفية إدارة الخلافات، حتى يكون لكل خلاف دروس مستفادة وانطلاقة جديدة فى حياة الزواج0 الخطبة 0 زمن التأمل والاستعداد: كثيراً ما يأتى إلى المخطوبون، وعلى وجوههم علامات التساؤل قائلين: "نحن يا أبانا نتشاجر كثيراً، فهل سنكون موفقين فى هذا ا
كيف نتحدث عن الخلافات الزوجية لشباب مخطوبين، بينما لا يزالون فى أول الطريق، منفتحين على الحياة، يحلمون بحياة زوجية سعيدة وردية اللون؟! ولكن من الواقعية الشديدة أن نُعد المخطوبين للخلافات الزوجية، لأن الخلافات واقع لابد منه، علينا أن نقبله00 لذلك، سنحاول أن نلقى الضوء على كيفية إدارة الخلافات، حتى يكون لكل خلاف دروس مستفادة وانطلاقة جديدة فى حياة الزواج0 الخطبة 0 زمن التأمل والاستعداد: كثيراً ما يأتى إلى المخطوبون، وعلى وجوههم علامات التساؤل قائلين: "نحن يا أبانا نتشاجر كثيراً، فهل سنكون موفقين فى هذا ا
لاختيار؟!" فأجيبهم بأن المشاجرات أثناء الخطبة فى كثير من الأحيان علامة صحبة، لأنها تدل على أن كل طرف صريح ولا يتجمل أمام الأخر، ومن هنا تأتى ضرورة وأهمية فترة الخطبة التى ننصح ألا تقل عن عام كامل0 فنحن كثيراً ما نرى شباباً متلهفين للزواج، بدعوى أن حبهم الملتهب يكفى لتحقيق حياة زوجية سعيدة!! فلا يعطون وقتاً لكى ينضج حبهم، أى يتعمق ويتألصل فى الوضوح والوفاق والمحبة، فالخطبة التى هى زمن الاستعداد للزواج، تذكرنا بعهد الرب الرب مع شعبه Alliance (هو2: 16- 21) الذى أخذ وقته على مر سنوات طويلة، من خلال
الآباء والأنبياء، كفترة استعداد، قبل الدخول فى العهد الجديد من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح0 ففترة الخطبة هى زمن التأمل فى الآخر، ومحاولة اكتشافه00 هى فترة للتمييز لمعرفة المواهب الروحية والطبيعية فى الآخر00 هى فترة للعطاء وتوصيل الأحاسيس للأخر، فالخطبة مسيرة نحو البيت الواحد، وبالتالى تأتى أهمية اكتشاف كل للأخر: اكتشاف الطباع00 الأخلاق00 الذوق00 المواهب00 والتعرف على عادات وبيئة الأخر، وغيرها00 إلى جانب التدريب على الخروج من "الأنا"، من خلال الحوار والتفاهم وبذل الذات من أجل الأخر، استعداداً لحياة الشركة، وكذلك لرسم رؤية للمستقبل فى إطار مشيئة الله للزوجين0 وكما أن فترة الخطبة لها حلاوتها، ولها أيضاً مشاكلها، كذلك على الخطبين أن يعرفا بأنه فى الزواج هناك الشخصى والقبول0
حيث أن عليهما أن يقبلا بعضهما البعض، ويقبلا سلبيات الآخر قبل الحسنات، وأن يعترفا بأن الخلافات شئ طبيعى0 سنة أولى زواج : من المعروف أن السنة الأولى هى أصعب سنة، لأنها سنة التكيف، فكل من الزوجين – مهما كانا متقاربين اجتماعياً وثقافياً وروحياً – يأتى من جو مختلف اعتاد فيه على عادات مختلفة وأسلوب حياة مختلف، حتى فى أبسط الأشياء – كنوع الطعام وكيفية إعداده0 كذلك هناك صعوبات مرتبطة بتحديد دور الزوج أو الزوجة00 واقتسام المسئوليات00 وصعوبات فى التكيف والإشباع الجنسى للطرفين00 واختلافات بسبب ميزانية البيت وأوجه صرفها00 إلى جانب غيرة أحد الزوجين على الأخر، كأن يكون الزوج مازال غير أمين عاطفياً، أو تدخل الزوج فى أسلوب ارتداء زوجته لملابسها00 أو تدخل الأهل، ومحاولة فرض وصايتهم على الزوجين، بدعوى أنهما حديثا العهد بالزواج ولا خبرة لهما00 مع الأزمة الملازمة لمجئ الطفل الأول00 وغيرها من المشاكل التى تظهر فى فترة التكيف الأولى0 لذلك ننصح ألا يتسرع الزوجان بإنجاب البنين، قبل مرور سنة على الأقل أو سنتين على الزواج، يكون فيها الزوجان قد وصلا لدرجة متقدمة فى التكيف بينهما0 لأن معظم المشكلات التى تتصل بالتكيف، 
تقع فى السنوات الأولى، عندما يكون الزوجان يفتقران إلى الخبرة، ولكن يحب كل منهما الآخر لدرجة يسهل معها استعادة العلاقات والتفاهم00 ومتى انتهت العاصفة، واستطاعا استغلال هذه المنازعات استغلالاً طيباً، فسوف يستقر الزواج ويصبح زواجاً هادئاً سعيداً، لا يتخلله غالباً إلا المواقف الجديدة التى لم يختبرها الزوجان من قبل (هذه أشياء من المحتمل حدوثها دائماً)0 أما إذا لم يصل الزوجان إلى التكيف فى السنوات الأولى من الزواج، فمن المحتمل أن يتطور الموقف فيتخذ شكلاً خطيراً، فيتفاقم الأمر بينهما حتى يقوضا الحياة الزوجية، إذ يقف كل منهما موقفاً صلباً ومتعنتاً تجاه الآخر، وعندئذ تتقلب فرحة كل منهما بالآخر إلى شك وأشياء أخرى، وقد ينقلبان إلى الكراهية، وعند هذا الحد يجد كل منهما نفسه عاجزاً تماماً عن علاج النزاع، وتتسع بينهما الهوة بحيث يتعذر عليهما التفاوض والتفاهم0 الزواج00 حب00 وأشياء أخرى (معايير الاختبار) كثيرون من المخطوبين يحلمون بزواج سعيد، وهذا حق طبيعى00 ولكن لكى يكون الزواج سعيداً،
يجب منذ الخطوبة وضع عدة اعتبارات عند الاختيار – حتى يكون الزواج متوافقاً ومنسجماً لحد كبير، يقلل من الخلافات المستقبلية، ويقى خصوصاً من الخلافات الحادة التى تسمم حياة العائلة، فليس بالحب وحده يحيا الزواج ولكن بأشياء أخرى هامةمنها: 1- استشارة الرب فى الاختيار من خلال الصلاة والمرشد الروحى الواعى، وليتساءل كل مزمع على الزواج: هل اختياره يتطابق مع مشيئة الله؟ هل الشخص الأخر هو "معين نظيره" حقاً؟!0 2- ألا يكون الاختيار مؤسساً على اعتبارات خارجية – كالجمال للشابات أو الخبرات العاطفية المتعددة للشباب، أو الغنى أو السلطة، أو لمصلحة ما، أو حتى للجنس فى حد ذاته0 3- وجود توافق اجتماعى وثقافى وقيمى وأيضاً روحى، لأن الزواج هو أوثق العلاقات رابطة، ويزيد إرتباطاً يوماً بعد يوم – خصوصواً مع الأبناء، فهم ثمر الحب المتبادل بين الأب والأم، وثمر لهذه العلاقة الحميمة المقدسة0 4- يقول "نيومان" أحد علماء الاجتماع إن نوع الزواج الذى يشيده المرء يعتمد أولاً على شخصيته، وأيضاً على شخصية من يتزوج "لذا من مقومات الزواج الناجح النضوج الفكرى والنفسى والعاطفى، والشخص الناضج يتوفر له قدر كبير من القدرة العقلية والنمو العاطفى00 فيصبح أكثر قدرة على السيطرة على أعصابه، وأكثر حكمة فى ردود أفعاله، وأكثر تفهماً للآخر، له إرادة حرة مستقلة، يحسب الأمور بدقة، مما يشكل شخصاً متوازناً يتحلى بالصبر وبعد النظرن ويقدر الأشياء حق قدرها فلا يستخف بالأشياء الهامة ولا يضخم الأشياء البسيطة00 كذلك القدرة على إظهار الحب، ولا يكبت مشاعره، ويرغب رغبة حقيقية فى أن يشاركه إنسان أخر فى افكاره وأحاسيسه وممتلكاته، ويرغب – لا فى الحصول على السعادة لنفسه فحسب، بل فى إسعاد الآخر00 ولا فى أن يجنى المتعة وحده – بل إقتسامها مع من يحب، وهذا النوع هو الذى يصلح لزواج سعيد"0 فترات جميلة 
ولكن هناك فترات أخرى صعبة فى ذلك الزواج، منذ اللحظة التى يتبادل فيها الخطيبان الرضى0 الحوار داخل العائلة : نلاحظ على المخطوبين أنهما دائماً متلاصقان، متشابكيه الأيدى، يتهامسان، ويتكلمان كثيراً، والحوار بينهما لا ينقطع، وذلك لأنهما فى مرحلة اكتشاف لبعضهما البعض00 بينما نلاحظ أن المتزوجين كثيراً ما يسيران متباعدين صامتين، وكأن الحرارة بينهما قد انقطعت، والحوار أو الإصغاء لبعضهما البعض يكاد يكون معدوماً0 الحوار والإصغاء هما فى الواقع اتصال بين الزوجين الذى يتم فى العمق بينهما، والمقصود هنا ليس الكلام الروتينى عن الأكل والشرب والأولاد والناس، ولكن هو الاتصال الجيد المتواصل0 ولكن يبقى السؤال: لماذا يتدفق الحوار قبل الزواج، بينما بعده يظهر الفتور؟ أهمية الإعداد للزواج : إن الزواج رباط مقدس، بل هو رباط إلهى إذ قد الرب الإله للإنسان الأول إمراته (تك1 و 2) ويترتب على هذا الارتباط مسؤليات روحية واجتماعية00 وكم هناك من متألمين عندما تتم زيجات بطرق عشوائية00 لذا نرى
أن على المتقدمين للزواج الاستعداد لهذا التحول فى حياتهما، كما عليهما أن يعرفا أنه من شبه المستحيل ألا يقع زوجان، مهما كانا متحابين ومتفاهمين، فى خلافات، ولكن المهم هو كيف يدير الزوجان تلك الخلافات0 لذلك فإن معظم الكنائس تتبنى برامج متخصصة، لإعداد المقدمين على الزواج إعداداً صحيحاً من الناحية الروحية والنفسية والجنسية والحياتية0 ولقد لاحظت بعد أن أعددت حوالى 300 من المقدمين على الزواج على مدار سبع سنوات، أن حياتهم الزوجية فيما بعد تكون أرسخ وتعاملهم مع الخلافات التى تظهر أنضج00 لذا ننصح بإلحاح كل المتقدمين للزواج على الانضمام لبرنامج من برامج الإعداد للزواج، كما نطالب كل الكنائس ألا تقدم على تزويج مؤمنيها – إلا بعد إلحاقهم فى برامج الإعداد للزواج0 أهمية المرشد فى حياة الزوجين : نحن فى كنائسنا نعرف أهمية المرشد الروحى ودوره فى حياتنا الروحية، ولكن قليلاً ما نشعر أن هذا الدور مهم فى حياة الخطيبين، وبعد ذلك فى حياة الزوجين – خصوصاً فى السنوات الأولى للزواج، 
لذا أدعو كل خطيبين إلى اتخاذ مرشد روحى يرافقهما منذ الأيام الأولى للخطوبة، حيث نجد فى سفر طوبيا هذه النصيحة الأبوية "ألتمس مشورة كل رجل حكيم ولا تحتقر كل مشورة مفيدة" (طو 4: 18)، وفى أعمال الرسل طلب يسوع المسيح من شاول – بولس المهتدى حديثاً بأن يتعلم على يد حنانيا (أع 9: 6- 19)، كما يؤكد القديس بولس ذاته بأن الروح الساكن فينا هو الذى يرشدنا (رو 8: 14) كل حسب موهبته (1كو 12) فالأب المرشد لا يفرض أفكاره الخاصة، بل يساعد المسترشدين على التمييز الروحى خصوصاً فى الأزمات، فنحن ننصح بأنه فى أوقات الخلافات بين الزوجين عليهما أن يبذلا كل جهدهما على حل تلك الخلافات بمعرفتهما، أو بالاستعانة بالأب المرشد الروحى الذى سيقدم لهما مشورة صالحة والابتعاد عن تدخلات الأهل أو الأصدقاء، لأن ذلك يؤدى فى معظم الأحيان إلى تضخم المشاكل بدلاً من حلها0 ​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مميز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الخميله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليك
موضوع جمييييييييل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعبك


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*شكرا اكتييير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع مفيد
مرسي كتير

الرب يباركك​*


----------

